# thank you all!!!!!!



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

i just wanted to thank all of you for the criticism i got a while back.. I have passed on about 15 jobs this summer, but the other day i decided to give it another try. I figured out one commercial bid which came out to be around 16 grand, and i have a camp on a lake to do which is about 5 grand when its all said and done. Hopefully i can help out here and get some help back when i ask questions. I still am working my full time job at the moment. but this camp job should help me get going towards doing this full time. i still have three more commercial jobs to bid as well.


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

well nothing at all…. just want to say I'm taking the plunge only way to learn is to dive in… i can do the work even though i don't know all the terms you guys talk… so from this point on any job i can bid I'm going to… might loose my ass on some might make out great on others. only time will tell


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Go for it, both eyes open and full steam ahead.


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

Just do it..wont know until you try, got to start somewhere


----------

